# I think my budgie hates me



## PeetaismyBudgie

So about 2 months ago I got a Male English Parakeet Named Peeta from one of my family members so I let him Settle in for about 2 weeks and when I sit by the cage and talk to him he is perfectly fine he doesn't act scared at all but when he even sees my Hand he Freaks out and is scared to Death!!! I Don't No What To do!!!!! Please help!!! Thank you:S:S:S


----------



## PoseidonBird

Well would you happen to know how old he is and how long your family member had him? Also did they even try to hand train him or even bond with him when they had him in their care??


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, I think Peeta may be a little afraid but definitely not 'hate' you. I have 2 male birds who also become evasive when I reach out for them and one of them I've had for over 2 years. Some birds bond or befriend their owners more easily than others and some just prefer the friendship of their fellow flock over people. But any pet bird can get better acquainted with people though training which requires a bit of time, patience, and consistent attention - and there are several techniques to follow that are mentioned on the forum. If Peeta was also evasive of his previous owners, then he may not have bonded nor been hand tamed so it may take more effort from you to socialize with him.

One of the most basic tricks to training your bird to step-up on your finger is to lure them with millet sticks. One fact to consider is - evasiveness is part of their survival instinct and not hate.


----------



## jean20057

*I agree with Nick on this one. Patience is definitely key when trying to tame and train birds. I don't think Peeta hates you by any means. As Nick said, their natural instinct is to evade danger, and right now, your hand may be dangerous to your him, it does not mean that he hates you.

BTW, I think we may need to think about making an 'I agree with Jedikeet' emoji soon, lol.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Bonding with a budgie is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## DamonsMaster

Hi and welcome to TB. Peeta most certainly does not hate you. He is just afraid, and is reacting the only way he can.. As the others have said, patience , slow movements and gentle words/music are the key. It is a good sign that he is already happy for you to be near his cage. Just don't be tempted to rush things. He sounds like a beautiful boy.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree completely with all the wonderful advice above  

Peeta sounds like he's just needing some patience, time, and trust, and if you follow the steps given by Deborah in the post above Janna's, I'm sure that soon he'll learn to interact with you more positively. 

We'd love to meet him sometime, when you get a chance, and if you read through everything provided and still have questions, don't hesitate to ask! 

Hope to see you and Peeta around! :wave:


----------

